

Why the CrunchPad is toast - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-the-crunchpad-is-toast-2009-7

======
bdfh42
Place to go for product comparisons between two products that have yet to see
the light of day and which are entirely unfamiliar to the reviewer. Just what
was the point of this post?

------
ErrantX
> Apple's marketing machine is stronger than CrunchPad'

That alone is probably enough.

